# OBS & Teams no virtual camera



## Marjolijn Horsselenberg (Sep 3, 2020)

Hi guys, I successfully work with obs and zoom using obs virtual camera. Now I wanted to do the same with teams, but unfortunately, OBS virtual camera is not in the selection list of devices. Also restart did not work, any idea what is causing it?


----------



## mcampbellsmith (Sep 30, 2020)

same issue here ....


----------



## DougM (Sep 30, 2020)

1st time postings...My teams join meeting preview sometimes works, sometimes actually joins meeting, sometimes video freezes after a few minutes and eventually teams crashes.  bad dll?


----------



## DougM (Sep 30, 2020)

Using the new OBS "Start Virtual Camera" button, rather than the old drop-down-menu seems to work much better. 
...Also had to update Teams settings to use the new virtual camera device.  Hope this helps!


----------



## nwtravler (Oct 1, 2020)

I had to reboot a couple times and all was good.


----------



## slog (Oct 1, 2020)

Marjolijn Horsselenberg said:


> Hi guys, I successfully work with obs and zoom using obs virtual camera. Now I wanted to do the same with teams, but unfortunately, OBS virtual camera is not in the selection list of devices. Also restart did not work, any idea what is causing it?


 I have the same issue...


----------



## slog (Oct 1, 2020)

Fixed! Don't know how ;-) but after restarting the computer several times, it works nicely!


----------



## Cody Kuijpers (Feb 15, 2021)

So to fix this you should start the obs virtual cam BEFORE launching teams (make sure teams is fully closed) this works for me hope it helps you guys.


----------



## hvwees (Mar 11, 2021)

Same issue on MacOS.

Restarting teams doesn't help.

When I plug in my HDMI USB capture device teams switches immediately to that source, but no virtual OBS webcam :-(


----------



## davidardiente (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi guys! I had the same problem (Mac OS) just today after installing the latest version of ms teams and I found this fix and mine works like a charm now! Disregard Option 1 as installing the old version will only prompt you to update the app before you can use it. ( I tried it first haha). Option 2 was what worked for me.
Click this link! You're welcome :)
Virtual Camera Missing After Microsoft Teams Update | Ecamm Network Help Center


----------



## sprimesson (Feb 22, 2022)

Hi all! Thanks for the info. I also had the same issue on Windows with OBS 26.0.2 (x64) and Teams (1.5.00.2164 x64). I could fix it by making sure to press "Start Virtual Camera" on OBS, BEFORE opening Teams. Could be useful for a temporary fix.


----------

